# Coming Soon! Our Cool New Range!



## YeOldeOke (4/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/7/20)

Announcements of new products generally start off with 'We are excited....'

I've used this line before on the odd occasion, but to be honest with you the last time I was excited about something was probably just before I got laid as a teenager, and that didn't work out so well... 

But I'm actually excited about developing this new range of ours.

Fair warning, watching an old man getting excited could be disturbing to the not-so-strong minded.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/7/20)

*Dit issie gevriessie!*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/7/20)

Ce n'est pas froid.

We already have Chilled, don'tcha know?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/7/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Ce n'est pas froid.
> 
> We already have Chilled, don'tcha know?



Perhaps the next one will be Freezing!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/7/20)

It's gonna be Very Cool 

The first juice in the range should be out this coming week, I hope.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/7/20)

Our first juice in the new Très Cool range will be released in a few days!

We will be adding to this range in the coming months with some really cool juices!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/20)

Ooh, this looks very interesting...

Am watching @YeOldeOke 



PS - love the song in the first post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/7/20)

Silver said:


> PS - love the song in the first post



Great dance for shedding a few extra pounds. Not for 30+'s though, prolly end up with a heart attack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/7/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Our first juice in the new Très Cool range will be released in a few days!
> 
> We will be adding to this range in the coming months with some really cool juices!
> 
> View attachment 201352



Great ad @YeOldeOke!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/7/20)

Voila! Our new sensual Cherry Twist!

In freebase https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-cherry-twist/

In Nic Salts https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-cherry-twist/

Available in CBD as well.

I've been overdosing on this for the last 2 weeks, still cannot get enough. Fantastic with coffee, so my coffee consumption has tripled.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (16/7/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Voila! Our new sensual Cherry Twist!
> 
> In freebase https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-cherry-twist/
> 
> ...



Chilled cherry, with coffee?? @YeOldeOke


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/7/20)

Hooked said:


> Chilled cherry, with coffee?? @YeOldeOke


'tis not Chilled Cherry @Hooked
'tis Cherry Twist. Yup, it is fantastic with coffee, that I can attest! I know it sounds weird. I love coffee, I have tons of it daily, sometimes get up at night just to have a coffee and go back to bed. I's a coffeeholic.

But the past two weeks the coffee has just been an excuse for a vape. I feel ashamed, as if I am cheating on a loyal wife with a new lover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

